# SQUID:"Unable to forward this request at this time&quot

## GoofballJM1

Okay, I am setting up squid for the first time.  I am setting it up for a home network of about 4-5 PC's.  I have muddled through google, and various documentation on getting this this thing set up.  Here is my current problem.  Anytime I attempt to access a website I get this message:

```
ERROR

The requested URL could not be retrieved

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

While trying to retrieve the URL: http://mail.yahoo.com/ 

The following error was encountered: 

Unable to forward this request at this time. 

This request could not be forwarded to the origin server or to any parent caches. The most likely cause for this error is that: 

The cache administrator does not allow this cache to make direct connections to origin servers, and 

All configured parent caches are currently unreachable. 

Your cache administrator is root.
```

Here is the /var/log/squid/access.log output:

```
192.168.0.102 - - [09/Jan/2005:21:04:13 -0700] "GET http://mail.yahoo.com/ HTTP/1.0" 503 1563 TCP_MISS:NONE

192.168.0.102 - - [09/Jan/2005:21:11:05 -0700] "GET http://mail.yahoo.com/ HTTP/1.0" 503 1563 TCP_MISS:NONE

192.168.0.102 - - [09/Jan/2005:21:14:52 -0700] "GET http://mail.yahoo.com/ HTTP/1.0" 503 1563 TCP_MISS:NONE

192.168.0.102 - - [09/Jan/2005:21:17:46 -0700] "GET http://mail.yahoo.com/ HTTP/1.0" 503 1563 TCP_MISS:NONE

192.168.0.102 - - [09/Jan/2005:21:17:50 -0700] "GET http://mail.yahoo.com/ HTTP/1.0" 503 1563 TCP_MISS:NONE

192.168.0.102 - - [09/Jan/2005:21:17:51 -0700] "GET http://mail.yahoo.com/ HTTP/1.0" 503 1563 TCP_MISS:NONE

192.168.0.102 - - [09/Jan/2005:21:25:48 -0700] "GET http://mail.yahoo.com/ HTTP/1.0" 503 1563 TCP_MISS:NONE

192.168.0.102 - - [09/Jan/2005:21:25:50 -0700] "GET http://mail.yahoo.com/ HTTP/1.0" 503 1563 TCP_MISS:NONE

192.168.0.102 - - [09/Jan/2005:21:30:09 -0700] "GET http://mail.yahoo.com/ HTTP/1.0" 503 1563 TCP_MISS:NONE

192.168.0.102 - - [09/Jan/2005:21:30:10 -0700] "GET http://mail.yahoo.com/ HTTP/1.0" 503 1563 TCP_MISS:NONE
```

I would paste my squid.conf, but the thing is 3000+ lines, so if there is anything I need to tell you all, let me know!  :Smile: 

----------

## adaptr

Yes - search the config for cache settings, peer settings, and IP listen settings.

Also check your DNS config, and any ACLs you have defined yourself.

The ACLs set by default are fine.

I don't understand why you are having such problems with documentation - the official squid docs are great.

Quick start guide

This is the error code you got in the logs:

http://www.crewpix.com/phpESP/public/survey.php?name=CrewPixSurvey2

----------

## GoofballJM1

I took a second look at that documentation, and I was up and running in no time.  Thanks for the tip!

----------

